# NEU!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i was wondering if NEU! the avant kraut-rockers influence Jean-Michel Jarre or vangelis.
If im correct Neu! came before and has new age elements.

I love neu one of my favorite band and one of my favorite prog band of all time, just look
at the song negativeland awesome relentless power it has.

But let stay in the subject did NEU! had any influence on the afored mention gentelmen?
NEU! sure had electronic music element and new age blueprint in the mix.

Do some of you agree or disagree?

Than i will make this bold statement if you like NEU! chance are you would like Jean-Michel Jarre
equinoxe or oxygene and vice versa.

Have a nice day you pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Aside from Neu being two former members of Kraftwerk and having heard their first two albums back in the '70s, I cannot say I recalled much about the band's music and have had to scan a Wikipedia article to fill myself in. They sound interesting enough that I might sample some of their music one of these days? weeks? months? Well, whenever the urge strikes 

While I am positively disposed to Neu, I never liked Jarre back then and I am not susceptible to revisiting his music at this point in time 

If you like Neu, you should check out Cluster, too. I was quite heavily into them back then and I still enjoy their music today (but I have none of their albums).


----------

